# Sudan to host Russian military base



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2020)

Interesting...good chess move Russia

MOSCOW — Russia will establish a naval logistic center and repair yard in Sudan under a new agreement signed by Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin on Nov. 6 but just made public this week.

"Russia will be allowed to transfer “any kind of military equipment or munition, equipment or material” through Sudanese ports that are required for the center, the agreement read.

The center will function under Russia’s jurisdiction, and the agreement will last for 25 years, with the option to renew it for another 10-year period."

Sudan to host Russian military base


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 15, 2020)

Interesting bit of news. The article doesn't mention where they think this will go but looking at a map there's the appropriately named Port Sudan that I suspect is the intended spot.


----------



## CQB (Nov 15, 2020)

Kewl, mebbe they can touch up the PRC in the area.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2020)

Russia knows Africa is the future. They are trying to buy it before China does.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Russia knows Africa is the future. They are trying to buy it before China does.



They are waaay too late for that.


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 17, 2020)

pardus said:


> They are waaay too late for that.


Stole the words right from me.

This is also looks like a slap in the face to the recent US-brokered Israel-Sudan peace deal.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 17, 2020)

How so?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Interesting...good chess move Russia
> 
> MOSCOW — Russia will establish a naval logistic center and repair yard in Sudan under a new agreement signed by Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin on Nov. 6 but just made public this week.
> 
> ...



Wow, Sudan is out there making deals with all kinds of people.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 17, 2020)

pardus said:


> They are waaay too late for that.



Yes, they are late to the game, but ask Germany how a player late to the game can still kick your ass (US officially declaring in WW1).


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 17, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> How so?


The timing of this agreed installment. 

Sudan's response, less than a month after the US removed its 'state sponsor of terrorism' designation to permit the World Bank, IMF, and other institutions to start pouring long-needed investments and humanitarian aid into the country, is to turn around and agree to host Russia's first official military base on the continent.

The slap I'm seeing is mostly to the US, which brokered the deal, has a well-known rivalry with Russia, and in the past has made its support to HoA countries contingent on their agreement not to allow Russia to establish a military presence.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 17, 2020)

This


Locksteady said:


> The timing of this agreed installment.
> 
> Sudan's response, less than a month after the US removed its 'state sponsor of terrorism' designation to permit the World Bank, IMF, and other institutions to start pouring long-needed investments and humanitarian aid into the country, is to turn around and agree to host Russia's first official military base on the continent.
> 
> The slap I'm seeing is mostly to the US, which brokered the deal, has a well-known rivalry with Russia, and in the past has made its support to HoA countries contingent on their agreement not to allow Russia to establish a military presence.


This is very good analysis.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't see Russia having the capacity of maintaining any real presence on the continent. It will be highly dependent on what they do with the port than what they can do with military capacity. They've always done better working with UW/IW, 3rd party actors to accomplish something of significance.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2020)

Locksteady said:


> The timing of this agreed installment.
> 
> Sudan's response, less than a month after the US removed its 'state sponsor of terrorism' designation to permit the World Bank, IMF, and other institutions to start pouring long-needed investments and humanitarian aid into the country, is to turn around and agree to host Russia's first official military base on the continent.
> 
> The slap I'm seeing is mostly to the US, which brokered the deal, has a well-known rivalry with Russia, and in the past has made its support to HoA countries contingent on their agreement not to allow Russia to establish a military presence.



We have our differences, but this is a strong post.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> We have our differences, but this is a strong post.



Agreed.


----------



## Locksteady (Nov 17, 2020)

AWP said:


> We have our differences, but this is a strong post.


I'll take it.  Thanks!


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 17, 2020)

Wasn't looking to fault it but couldn't anyway. Thanks for the post.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Yes, they are late to the game, but ask Germany how a player late to the game can still kick your ass (US officially declaring in WW1).



Late to the Party: Russia’s Return to Africa

Even over a year ago Russia was late, but they are making headway in the continent.


----------

